

Filtered, quality freelance leads to your inbox each day - heeton
http://letsworkshop.com/

======
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6864024](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6864024).

------
3pt14159
If they offered the ability to pay by the month, it'd probably be better.
Putting down $500 bucks on something up front is difficult.

------
robwilliams88
Founder here, the thriving community behind the service is one of the biggest
value points for members.

